# How Early can you dry rub ribs before cooking?



## bigoclif

Well, the title is my question.  Can i dry rub and wrap the baby backs 2.5 days before smoking them?  

Is there and advantage or disadvantage?


----------



## daveomak

YES !!!!   The flavor of the spices "should" permeate the meat through equilibrium....


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I used to rub mine a day in advance. Then started just running them right before putting then on. Couldn't really tell any difference. The only time I pre rub anymore is if I'm taking them to smoke somewhere else that doesn't have a good prep area.


----------



## bigoclif

Yeah, sailor.  That's kinda what i've begun thinking regarding ribs.  

If I am feeding 30 people on Sunday and am preparing 

4   racks babybacks

2   8 lb pork shoulders

1 6.5 lb brisket

i have to precook a lot of it.  

I'm cooking the brisket 2 days early.

I'm thinking precook the pulled pork a day early

I'll do ribs day of.

Does this sound like the right approach and order?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I always pre-cook and reheat  my pulled pork. 

Brisket is a tricky one. I prefer mine hot off the bone. With that said I bet ya money most BBQ joints reheat theirs...

Ribs I always do the day of the event. Easy to smoke and easy to determine when they'll be done.


----------



## gary s

The longer the rub is on the meat the more it soaks in. Here is where it comes down to personal taste. Like injecting and brining it will take on more of the rub flavor. I personally rub mine right before I put them on. I like the rub flavor on the bark and outside and to taste the meat when I bit in.  It's all a matter of what flavors and taste you are looking for.

Gary S


----------



## ristau5741

for me that is cutting it close. I do not leave leftovers or any meat like material sitting in the fridge for more that 72 hours,  I feel line it's a food safety issue. either food going spoiled or bacteria growing.  personal preference i suppose, but that's my general rule.


----------



## justplainbob

i rub the day before so it looks like i'm working for days to please everyone


----------



## seenred

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I always pre-cook and reheat my pulled pork.
> 
> Brisket is a tricky one. I prefer mine hot off the bone. With that said I bet ya money most BBQ joints reheat theirs...
> 
> Ribs I always do the day of the event. Easy to smoke and easy to determine when they'll be done.


I'm with Case on the pulled pork...when entertaining guests, I always pre-cook and pre-pull the butt,  then reheat.  And you can do the same with brisket...when I reheat brisket, I like to put the already sliced brisket in a covered foil pan with some smoky au jus or beef broth splashed over the meat for moisture, then reheat in oven for an hour or so @ 250*.  

Also agree on ribs...do them the day of the event.

Good luck!  Lookin forward to your qview!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Gonna be a big meal and lots of time consuming Meat.  Get set for a long cook and gather your patience . IMHO , I would start "Early" Saturday morn. and have plenty of refreshment on hand.

Have fun and definitely . . .


----------



## bigoclif

Thanks everyone for their 2 cents.  I appreciate your thoughts and experiences.

The two days prior cooked brisket was THE success of the meats.  I will do two next time.  Many comments from guests about how they love brisket, but can't get good stuff at restaurants so they don't order it very often. These folks were cycling through the buffet line, always raving about mine.  Man, that felt great to hear.

The pulled pork, I thought, needed some more flavor, and i had coated the outside pretty heavily, but apparently not enough.  Awesome texture, but needed more flavor i thought.

The 4 flavors of ribs were all great tasting but i couldn't even cut them cause they were so "fall off the bone" tender.  (not my favorite texture) but they were gobbled down in short order.

All in all, raging success, but i know brisket is the hot item in my crowd, so i'll gear up accordingly next time

It was also the most time i've had with our guests due to the fact that almost all work was done, except for some reheating and cutting up.

SMOKING MEAT KICKS ASS FOR PARTIES !!!!!!!


----------

